# Pictures of my Suzy



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Here she is sitting on her comforter:







This is Suzy about 3 years ago:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is a banner someone on Facebook made of a bunch of Shih Tzus and Suzy is in the bottom right:






This is Suzy trying to nap and she doesn't want me to take her pic again!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2016)

Suzy sleeping atop the couch:





Suzy with her Winter Coat!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2016)

What a beautiful Shih Tzu she is. Looks like our Sassy who left us 5 years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2016)

Love the atop the couch photo Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2016)

I should look as good as Suzy in my red coat. lol Great photos,Ruthanne.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 8, 2016)

She's beautiful, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you all for your compliments of Suzy.  I'll let her know what you said.


----------



## Southern Gentleman (Jul 8, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Here she is sitting on her comforter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's adorable ..~


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2016)

Cutie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the compliments of Suzy.  I'll tell her what y'all said.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 8, 2016)

I love the red coat. I never had a small dog but think they are sooo very sweet.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 8, 2016)

Suzy is such a sweetie, a real love bug for sure! 

 :coolpics:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you all, I'll let Suzy know!  lol


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2016)

What a lovely doggie, Ruthanne!  She looks very sweet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you Butterfly!  She is a real sweetie!


----------

